# Your hedgies smell?



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so I've had napoleons quills in my face for about ten minutes and finally it dawned on me. She smells like the taste of walnuts. Thats THE best way I can describe it honestly. 

Which leads me to my question...

What does your hedgie smell like?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think it's because of the drops of flaxseed oil I put on Zoey - but she totally smells like watermelon! It's so weird.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi smells "nutty" too :lol:
I feel like it's a mixture of nuttiness and the musky, typical "animal" smell if anything.
It's not gross, in fact, I actually enjoy the smell a bit


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh goodness!! I've tried to explain this before to others, Daisy's smell is intoxicating!! Seriously I just want to breathe her in all the time. I can't figure out anything to describe the smell so far, perhaps that's why it's so appealing! It's taunting, what is it?!? ! 

But it's a sweet smell, almost fruity... now my midget cat tess, she smells like popcorn always has.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Spikey smells very musky, more of an animal smell than the girls seem to have. Snowy doesn't like noses near her, so I haven't smelled her...the first time I put my nose near her, she bit me and my poor nose was gushing blood.


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

I think my baby smells almost like brown sugar....or something sweet......definetly not a stinky smell for sure...... :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuzzie doesn't like anything near her... especially camo objects... reminds her of 'Nam. 

BUT YEA Napoleons smell is so GOOD! I like the smell too! lol


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

YES! She does smell like walnuts if you stick your nose right in those quills! Never would have thought of that on my own...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So I've been thinking about this since last night, how strange. HAHAH> anyhoo, after many many deep inhales of Daisy today I concur that she does have a nutty odor too!! I'd say not walnut, but more of a pecan nut shell smell!!! 

So that's my conclusion, Daisy smells like pecan shells!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Judi said:


> Spikey smells very musky, more of an animal smell than the girls seem to have. Snowy doesn't like noses near her, so I haven't smelled her...the first time I put my nose near her, she bit me and my poor nose was gushing blood.


On one of his first days home, Liam bit my bfs earlobe - not a fun experience for either of them. :shock:

I am intrigued by all these smells though... as soon as I get home I'm going to have to get Liam out and take a whiff! :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine doesn`t smell like much but Zoé totally smells like she`s been smoked! You know, kind of like smoked almonds and it smells a lot stronger after her bath when she`s wet. In fact, the first time I gave her a bath, I thought it was the smell of the pet shop I got her from so I washed her a second time to try to get rid of it. Poor baby, she hates baths and I gave her a double dose for nothing!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Until I figured out how to tilt the CSWheel so the pee runs out of the wheel, my poor Tiggy smelled like an elderly woman who had not bathed in weeks!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I was giving her baths all the time and thank goodness Larry - CSW creator came to Tiggy's rescue!

Since Larry gave me the little hint to tip the wheel - she smells nutty and musky at the same time. I was curious on all the answers so I must now go and check it out again today when I get home!!

Kathy


----------

